
This Porsche Magazine Ad Brings the 911 to Life as a Floating Hologram - tclmeelmo
http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/ad-day-porsche-magazine-ad-brings-911-life-floating-hologram-170495
======
f_allwein
> Pretty cool! Perhaps not "Help me, Obi-Wan Kenobi" cool, but impressive
> nonetheless.

this sums it up well.

